# PE exam (Civil and others) will be computer based in 2015?



## hello816 (Apr 23, 2013)

My coworker told me that the Civil PE EXAM and other PE EXAMS will be computer based like the SEISMIC and SURVEYING exams at PROMETRIC! IS THIS TRUE?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

NCEES is thinking about it. It was stated in the newsletter as no SOONER than 2015. I'd wager it will depend how well the conversion of the FE to CBT goes.


----------



## solomonb (Apr 23, 2013)

The answer to the question is YES, this will happen, but as stated above, the transition to CBT of the FE examination is the immediate priority. There are many more mechanics involved here than I ever imagined, one being that the new exam will not allow any outside reference sources. SO-- all of the reference sources you will need to work the examination will have to incorporated into the computer database. This will take some time to do. I am not clear on how the specific sections of references will be incorporated into the computer database-- . With the FE examination, the FE manual is the only tool that is allowed to help take the test. As you may know, that is not the case with the PE exams.

I suspect that we will NOT see the PE test becoming CBT based for probably another 5 years, at the earliest. Then, I would expect that some of the smaller exams would be the first to convert, to "get the bugs out."

This is a lot more challenging than I ever envisioned! However, it has been successfully done by the Certified Public Accountants-- and they have 4 parts of the examination to take in order to become a CPA. This is not impossible, however, I would not expect anything anytime in the next 5 years.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 25, 2013)

solomonb said:


> There are many more mechanics involved here than I ever imagined, one being that the new exam will not allow any outside reference sources. SO-- all of the reference sources you will need to work the examination will have to incorporated into the computer database. This will take some time to do.




Wow, I think that's a much bigger change than the fact that it will be computerized! My notes, highlights, and tabs in the MERM absolutely helped me pass the exam. While you can use a search engine on a computer, I feel like the information sticks better when it's on physical paper for me.


----------



## CU07 (May 3, 2013)

Jonhnny123 said:


> While you can use a search engine on a computer, I feel like the information sticks better when it's on physical paper for me.




I agree. And there's no guarantee that references will be searchable. They could just stick with an index. The reference issue is probably the biggest obstacle for the conversion, from what I've heard.


----------



## ptatohed (May 9, 2013)

Why are you guys saying that if the PE exam were to convert to CBT, no outside references would be allowed?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2013)

because when the PE exam goes computer based there will be no outside references allowed. They will provide a reference like they do for the FE.


----------



## CU07 (May 10, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> Why are you guys saying that if the PE exam were to convert to CBT, no outside references would be allowed?




I went to an NCEES meeting about the FE conversion and we talked with board members about the future conversion to CBT for the PE, and one of the things that was brought up is that the testing centers don't have the space for people to bring references in and they aren't willing to police them like the proctors have to now. My understanding is that the plan is to develop a reference manual somewhat like the FE one but that's a huge undertaking.


----------

